# where on earth can i get a LDO10C Driver?



## gazmono (Aug 23, 2010)

I would dearly to get a *LDO10C-005W05-SJ driver to power my P7.
several projects on this forum have used them, but i cannot find them anywhere. R.s and Farnell are out of stock AVnet is out of stock. mouser has them if you want to buy 25.
Please help!
*


----------



## MikeAusC (Aug 30, 2010)

I just got a phone call today from RS Components about the LDO10C and LDO06C which I paid for a couple of months ago, because their website said they were in stock in Australia.

They will now be available on 26 October and 21 September.

Damn . . . I should have asked them to confirm if that was 2010 or 2011 !!!


----------



## MikeAusC (Sep 27, 2010)

Another phone call (3rd one !) from RS Components with updated delivery dates- 
LDO10C - 1st Oct
LDO06C - 25th Oct

I've worked out a design that will allow these constant-voltage regulators to deliver fairly constant current when driving a LED. It just uses a 0.1 ohm current-sensing resistor, working with the resistor-to-ground approach others are using.

I won't bother publishing anything until my LDO10C arrives and I can verify the design.

For now I'm using a Constant-current driver from Satistronics to my SST-90 at 4 amps.


----------



## MikeAusC (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, it's 3 and a half months since I paid for my LDO10C and LDO06C at RS Components and still no sign of the LDO10C which RS promised, at last phone call, would be delivered two weeks ago.

But wait, there's good news - today the LDO06C arrived, even though RS said it wouldn't arrive for two weeks.

Oh well, I can under-run my SST-90 at 6 amps until Christmas.


----------



## Tommu (Oct 11, 2010)

We have ordered 14 pcs of LDO10 from RS Czech since February and still nothing. Seller just postponed the delivery time many times.


----------



## MikeAusC (Oct 11, 2010)

Have a look at the PTH08T240W. I've just ordered one from Farnell who claim it's in stock in Australia.

It's also a 10 amp DC-DC with similar voltage setting using a single resistor.

It also has a voltage-limit input which may make it easier to implement a variable brightness control.

Unfortunately you MUST add 200uF at the input and output - the LDO10C doesn't need any external capacitors.


----------



## MikeAusC (Oct 12, 2010)

ABANDON HOPE !!!!

I just got a phone call from RS Components - they will not get any LDO10Cs until MARCH NEXT YEAR !!!!!



MikeAusC said:


> Damn . . . I should have asked them to confirm if that was 2010 or 2011 !!!


 
- don't you hate it when you make a joke - and it becomes true !!!!


----------



## gt40 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have successfully used two of the naos raptor drivers from lineage power as a replacement for the ldo10c:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3541259


----------

